
Lyft Stock Falls Below IPO Price as Optimism Cools - shereadsthenews
https://www.barrons.com/articles/lyft-stock-falls-below-ipo-price-51554128133
======
totaldude87
Well, They are a loss making venture as on today, and expect this to come down
a lot before its starts sharing its quarterly results!

